# Could my cat be a large breed cat?



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

well tonight I put maus on the scale and she weighs 12.40 pounds. She is almost a year old. I am starting to wonder if she is a big breed cat. she is not free fed she gets about a cup of food a day.

Also: keep the fat cat jokes to yourself


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sorry, we went through this on the other thread. Your cat cannot be identified as any "breed"...she is a domestic short hair. And not making a fat joke, but from her photos she is overweight, not a large boned cat. A cup of food per day is a lot of food. Not sure what brand food you're feeding, but switching to a high protein wet food will help her shed some of that weight. If you want diet advice you can ask for it in Health & Nutrition and get more details about brands and amounts to feed.


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

so your saying my cat is fat except. this cat here is 17 pounds. the vet says hes completely healthy


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

But we're talking about your cat who is definitely overweight. Although it might be upsetting to realize, it's important. And a cup is an awful lot of food for a kitty. Your measurement suggests to me a dry food. See the advice given in the other thread about that.


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

okay


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My ex husband weighed 240 lbs. That worked for him because he was 6'4.... I'm only 5' tall and if I weighed the same it's safe to say I would be overweight..... 

See where I'm going?

That's still a lot of dry food.


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

yea she was on healthy food and i followed what the vet said and she was still putting on about a pound a month


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What are you feeding her? What brand?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

You can't tell anything by the picture you posted. Many cats and dogs look heavier when seen from the front as they are sitting. 
You need to look at the shape of the cat from directly overhead. Here is a link to a chart with the body shapes and what they mean.
Evaluating your cat's weight - The Purina Body Condition System


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

i was feeding her nutro cat food from the vet


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Maus Phd said:


> i was feeding her .....


That's not what you are feeding now? What is she eating now?

Edited to add: I love that signature picture. She's so cute peeking out at you.


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

they are talking about http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x352/mausNstuff/Mausinsleepmode.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x352/mausNstuff/maus3.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x352/mausNstuff/MausPandora.jpg


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Maus Phd said:


> so your saying my cat is fat except. this cat here is 17 pounds. the vet says hes completely healthy


Hehe Francis weights 12 Ibs and he looks thin as ever. This one looks fine to me. lol YHe doesn't look fat.

Do you have a picture of the other cat??


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

i dont remember what shes eating its in a clear box thing so i cant tell you that and honestly you cant tell anything from the pictures because one shes laying down in all the pictures that i just posted


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyway, as to your original post.. no, imo (which is by no means expert) Maus is not a 'big breed cat'.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Each of my cats get less than 1/3 cup of dry a day, and a canned meal at night. 1 cup is a lot of dry food.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh wow! she is a little big., but very cute! My Misa is 12 Ibs( Might be 11 now) and she looks thin as ever. Just a little flap probably from having kittens.


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

my vet told me she was gonna be a big cat


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh. Well you aren't the only one who has a big cat(s). Misa and Francis are big and they look thin as ever( like I said).


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

even that she looks fat she could be all muscle for all we know when i poke her its not like flubber


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My Samantha weighed 17lbs at her peak but she was a Maine ****, long and rangy.
It's hard to tell when a cat laying on their side as they flatten out and look extra thick.
Seems to be the consensus that wet food is better for your cat then dry.
I only give my cat 2 coffee scoops of dry per day and 1 small can of wet 1/3rd at a time.
She a small moggy and weighs about 9lbs.


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

oh and sorry for being so annoying about this


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh okay. My vet said that Misa is overweight. I looked at her and said to myself,"She doesn't look fat to me. She probably had kittens before she was fixed."

Hehe.. You don't have to be sorry.


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

whats weird is she was fixed before she went into heat so shes never had kittens or anything


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Well just to echo, you are feeding too much dry food if she is putting on a pound a month.
Coupled with the fact that she's not even a year yet, and the weight she is, I would try and get her slimmed down to prevent future health problems.
If you can't afford a grain free wet diet, or even a grain free dry, then start my cutting the amount of her current food.
Good Luck!


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

shes overdue for a vet visit anyway


----------

